# Dewalt 745 extraction



## mahomo59 (6 Sep 2014)

Very simply, just a little 40mm solvent waste pipe and an old Miele hose. Works very effectively with the Festool Midi and removes easily. Also while I'm here... I find this site saw very accurate using the measuring scale and the fence is bang on, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## woodiedonald (6 Sep 2014)

Like it, is anything holding up the waste pipe or does it just sit on the guard?

Cheers,
Donald.


----------



## mahomo59 (6 Sep 2014)

No it's just self supported. Really effective.


----------



## HeliGav (27 Sep 2014)

I've done the same on mine but fixed the pipe straight to the guard, cheap and works very well. you using the stock blade for have anything different?


----------



## HeliGav (27 Sep 2014)

noticed in your you have the ujk router lift, something i was thinking of buying next. what u think about it, what router have u mounted, any problems fitting the router seen positive / negative comments about it?


----------



## mahomo59 (27 Sep 2014)

I have the dewalt 625 240v in the lift and it fits just fine. I went for the full package! Ujk cast iron, lift, feather boards, axi collet extension and extremely happy with it. Bought the table off Axi eBay site as some one had returned it because of the tiniest amount of pitting in the mitre track...zero effect on performance. Saved me a £100 on the top. Really easy to use. Currently making Ogee style doors out of mdf (cutter from Axi) great to have the accuracy of the lift for set up. In a nut shell, really happy! 
FYI had to buy another router for laminate Worktops as I wanted to leave table set up, went for the Hitachi M12, £150 really happy with this also. Almost the same as the 625, I'd consider this for the table also. Of2200 on the long list...of wishes. 
If you're passing Brizzle feel free to pop in.


----------



## mahomo59 (27 Sep 2014)




----------



## HeliGav (4 Oct 2014)

thanks for the reply! the envy has landed! looks solid, might just hav add it to the christmas list!


----------



## Cordy (19 Jun 2016)

> Very simply, just a little 40mm solvent waste pipe and an old Miele hose. Works very effectively with the Festool Midi and removes easily. Also while I'm here... I find this site saw very accurate using the measuring scale and the fence is bang on, I'm very happy with it.



For my Dewalt 745

Already have the plastic 40mm solvent waste part plastic bits; what size flexible hose do I require ?

Will this be OK
38 mm or 40 mm ?


----------



## vanitycat (20 Jun 2016)

I concur I have this saw also, it's pretty good for most things although despite its ability to cut sheet materials down, I still lean towards the plunge saw for that task as don't have the space for a feed table. Fence is brilliant, mitre guage however was pants. Did you find a good alternative mitre gauge? Ingenious setup for the dust collection


----------



## mahomo59 (20 Jun 2016)

Flexi hose off an old Miele vacuum. Great saw, still use it on site jobs and have the stand now. Much better on the legs.


----------

